# Bahrain Visit Visa for Wife. Husband on Business Visa



## nitinvgarg (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am shortly going to go on Business Visa to Bahrain. I want my wife and child to join me in Bahrain. With respect to this, I have the following questions:-

1. What is the duration of the business visa in Bahrain?
2. Is it possible for my dependents(Wife and Child) to join me in Bahrain when I am on Business Visa there and is it allowed under bahrain immigration guidelines.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

Nitin, you can find all the necessary info about Visa to Bahrain on the official Bahrain evisa site where you can apply for Visa on-line.


----------

